

Your right to resell your own stuff is in peril - stfu
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/your-right-to-resell-your-own-stuff-is-in-peril-2012-10-04

======
tzs
Duplicate with discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4621560>

